# [EVDL] S10 pickup conversion: long bed vs short bed



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David Nelson,

I drive a long bed pickup truck.

see this link of someone elses long bed with batteries underneath the bed.
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/4

He got 16 batteries in the back. The long bed S10 would fit at least 2
more, maybe 4 more??

I drive an S10 Long bed myself, but the batteries were put in the bed.
(Bad for handling and using the hauling space).

I am in the process of looking for a new truck frame and body since mine is
in bad shape, and my advice to you is to look for the Chevy S10 Extended
CAB.
I am used to driving a Sedan with space to put the groceries, to store my
valuables while I am not in the car. It is annoying to be so cramped in
the 2 seater space.

So the reason why Chevy didn't make the Extended Cab, extended Bed was that
the FRAME is the same for both.
so take your pick, do you want an 8 foot bed or bigger cab?

you have to add to that question. the most you can get under the bed and
hood (8)with the short bed or the extended cab is 132 Volts of T-125's.
so, I haven't quite figured that problem out. That's why I'm an engineer.

Be assured, it is difficult to find an ext. cab manual transmission in good
condition.
as hard as to find an ext bed cab MT

so much easier to find AT or short beds.

If you find more than one MT XCab, let me know.less than $1,000

Ben

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David Nelson,

I drive a long bed pickup truck.

see this link of someone elses long bed with batteries underneath the bed.
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/4

He got 16 batteries in the back. The long bed S10 would fit at least 2
more, maybe 4 more??

I drive an S10 Long bed myself, but the batteries were put in the bed.
(Bad for handling and using the hauling space).

I am in the process of looking for a new truck frame and body since mine is
in bad shape, and my advice to you is to look for the Chevy S10 Extended
CAB.
I am used to driving a Sedan with space to put the groceries, to store my
valuables while I am not in the car. It is annoying to be so cramped in
the 2 seater space.

So the reason why Chevy didn't make the Extended Cab, extended Bed was that
the FRAME is the same for both.
so take your pick, do you want an 8 foot bed or bigger cab?

you have to add to that question. the most you can get under the bed and
hood (8)with the short bed or the extended cab is 132 Volts of T-125's.
so, I haven't quite figured that problem out. That's why I'm an engineer.

Be assured, it is difficult to find an ext. cab manual transmission in good
condition.
as hard as to find an ext bed cab MT

so much easier to find AT or short beds.

If you find more than one MT XCab, let me know.less than $1,000

Ben


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

